# Trikes On Ice?



## Landslide (4 Dec 2008)

Seems like all the upright riders are having problems remaining so!
Are the trike-riders of this forum experiencing similar problems, or are you all looking smug?


----------



## Arch (4 Dec 2008)

I've never ridden my trike on ice, but I'm sure I'd have a much greater amount of confidence doing so. It's very hard to fall over, unless you throw your weight the wrong way - your main problem might be sliding on a corner, or skidding on braking, but that's the same as uprights, and on a trike you have 50% more contact with the road....

I suppose on very slippery ice, you might have trouble with traction, as I have don on a very steep and muddy hill, but I'd have thought if you start gently and don't wheel spin, you'd be pretty ok.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Dec 2008)

You still need to take care, and it is easy to spin the drive wheel........


However a trike on ice is a real blast!


----------



## spandex (4 Dec 2008)

Trike's on ice = fun fun fun and then maybe just a bit more fun just to make shore.


----------



## Cullin (26 Jan 2009)

Heres Marc-Triker on his Ice Trike on Ice

View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzt13t6gtVU


----------



## Andy Welch (26 Jan 2009)

Oh great, another chance to show some pics from the year that I decided to commute on a Windcheetah. Fun was indeed the word.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Andy Welch (26 Jan 2009)

User3143 said:


> That looks very cold



Only when you stop !

Actually, it's Aberdeenshire and it only looks cold coz I'm a soft Southerner. Mind you we've not had a winter like that since. I wonder why ? Sorry, that's a different thread isn't it.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jan 2009)

* jealous *

I really want to try a recumbent trike... but I have a feeling I'd be trying to convince the Wife that I need one after seeing how much fun they are...

...must resist...


----------



## blue trice (1 Feb 2009)

*trikes on ice*

2 words describe this---blo--y ma-----ous!!!!!!!!!!!
you wouldn`t fall far enough to hurt yourself,
and if u did - you shouldn`t be out on a trike or bike anyway.
you can look smug in the face of 2 wheel riders,
in the last lot of snow, while out on the trike i had a couple of
snowballs thrown at me,

but I was carrying a " super soaker water gun", capacity 1.5 litres,
and got the barstuds!!!!!!!!!!

blue trice


----------



## mickle (1 Feb 2009)

What's the weather like in York folks? Might have to activate the Speedy when I get back.


----------



## Arch (2 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> What's the weather like in York folks? Might have to activate the Speedy when I get back.



White, although currently with a blue sky.


----------



## byegad (9 Feb 2009)

FUN is the word. The drive wheel will spin and braking can be interested but it's mainly FUN!


----------



## andharwheel (13 Feb 2009)

Welcome Mr Welch. Didnt you used lurk on another forum? I live in Aberdeen and dont see many other recumbent riders. I believe that you dont have your trike anymore.
I have a Windcheetah, but has a full racing fairing, so not suitable for roads (cant see out very well) Might convert to road use.


----------

